# What do you think....



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2005)

...of a radio station the has on it:

1) RC Sproul
2) John MacArthur
3) D. James Kennedy
4) Alister Begg...

????


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2005)

Well! No thoughts here!!! 

LOL Kidding!! 

Guys, I've got to get to bed now! I work overnight and I need my sleep!!

I'll get back to the threads later.

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I like it!

I especially have benefitted from the ministry of RC Sproul. 
I have heard Alistair Begg many times and he's always been fantastic.
Obviously John MacArthur is a wonderful Bible teacher as well.
I would probably be least inclined to listen to Kennedy, but every now and then I might find something to glean from him.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 17, 2005)

What station is this?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2005)

This is WVCY out of Milwaukee. They have a network of station called VCY America. The VCY stands for victory. It's a very conservative radio station in all regards.

However, they also have Chuck Swindoll, Charles Stanley, Adrian Rogers...and it goes downhill from there!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 17, 2005)

Wish I knew about them when I lived up there.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Wish I knew about them when I lived up there.



Did you listen to the Moody Radio station in Chicago? Not much Reformed preaching on it, but it's better than a lot of the secular bile.

[Edited on 1-18-2005 by Ivan]


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

Count your blessings fellas, all I ever seem to catch on the air waves out here is Hank Hanegraaff...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 18, 2005)

Finally, someone who spells Hank's name right! :bigsmile:

I'd probably listen to Sproul and Kennedy most, largely because of MacArthur's Dispensationalism. I've never read or heard anything by Begg.


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Finally, someone who spells Hank's name right!



Thanks! Me is ejucaded!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I've never read or heard anything by Begg.



Here's his website:

http://www.truthforlife.org/


----------



## govols (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> Finally, someone who spells Hank's name right! :bigsmile:



Heck, even us folk in the South know how to spell HANK, but, of course, it has a JR on the end of it.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 19, 2005)

We have a local radio station that has regular charismatic fare all day except for two spots, at I think 10:30 a.m. Michael Yousseff is on and 6:30 p.m. they air R.C. Sproul. Weird Huh?


----------



## Redeemed (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...of a radio station the has on it:
> 
> 1) RC Sproul
> ...



Sounds like a radio station in my area. Too bad Albert N. Martin does come on the radio around here.


----------

